# Connection to SMB server through NAT



## davemason (Nov 16, 2009)

I've recently upgraded a server from Windows Server 2003 to 2008 R2. It's sitting on a subnet (192.168.0.XXX). Computers (OSX 10.5, Windows XP, Ubuntu) inside the subnet can connect to the SMB share. 

Windows XP machines outside the subnet can connect to the SMB shares (I've port forwarded 137-139 and 445 to the server), OSX 10.4 machines no longer can (they could connect to the 2003 machine). 

> I can ping the gateway just fine, but connections now give Error 36
> Connections through the terminal (using smbclient) fail giving the message


> session setup failed: NT_STATUS_OK


I've also thrown this to the Server 2008 forums, but any thoughts on 2008/OSX problems from this side would be appreciated.

DM

EDIT: Macs running leopard/SnowLeopard connect fine even from outside the subnet. Looks like this is a tiger issue


----------

